# Atv tires for free



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I have some Dunlop AT 25-10-12 tires with rims that I am giving away. Let me know if you want them. They are in Spanish Fork. Let me know.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Really!
I'll take them if there tread left......

I'll be in Spanish Wednsday,


----------

